# Hi there, New to the site



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi there,

I have just joined the site, so thought I say hi and introduce myself!

I'm Tamsin (aged 36), married to Greg (aged 37). We have no children, as yet and have just started TTC again, following our 4th miscarriage in Oct 03  

I have had just about every test going and results seem to steer towards a form of thrombophillia (blood clotting), so with the last pregnancy I was on 150mg aspirin from a positive HPT and then started Clexane (Heparin) from when the heartbeat was seen. Sadly that did not work and I am starting both from a positive HPT next time. I "may" also be going on Metformin whilst TTC as i was diagnosed with Type II Diabetes in Jan 04. We are discuss that next month at my next appt. I may also be having weekly HCG Injections when I get PG.

I attend Lesley Regan's Recurent Miscarriage Clinic in London.

We live in the UK and both work full-time. We have 2 adorable cats.

Well that's me in a nutshell! Look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

A big welcome Tamsin to ff!!! 

You'll find lots of support and information here whatever stage you're at. 

What a lot of icons you've got, ive no idea what they all are!!  so i'll need to find out!!!

Anyways, you seem to have been through a rough time of it, so hoping that things work out soon for you. There are plenty of threads which you might like to join, you'll be made more than welcome.

Love Nic xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Tamsin,

A huge welcome to FF! It is a great site and you will defo get lots of support and friendly advice here.

Sorry to hear about you m/c.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

Laine x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi tamsin 

welcome to ff hun this is a wonderful site you will make lots of friends here sorry to hear about your m/c i hope and pray you get there soon goodluck 
love always lilly xxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi tamsin,

Just wanted to say welcome to ff. If you fancy a natter feel free to join us in the chatroom,

L xx


----------

